# Squeaking Bags?



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

My front right bag seems to be squeaking and I'd like it to stop lol, anyone have any idea what on or around it might be causing the noise? It happens when I play with the switches and while driving. Car is a MK4 Golf and they're Airlift bags, thanks!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Most likely the upper bushing this, airlift warrantys the rebuild kit


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

That is happening to both my fronts and is annoying as hell. I feel so stupid driving around sometimes because going over bumps my car sounds like a beater. I was planning on taking my bumper and fenders off and doing some research into but just haven't had any time.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> Most likely the upper bushing this, airlift warrantys the rebuild kit


Is there a write up on the process somewhere?


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jake2k said:


> Is there a write up on the process somewhere?


These:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jake2k said:


> Is there a write up on the process somewhere?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5642846-DIY-Airlift-front-strut-upper-plate-rebuild


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the all the info! Is it for sure that this is what's causing the noise of are there other possibilities? Also where do you get the rebuild kit? Thanks


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

Could be your lower control arm bushings or sway bar....


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Sway bar has been gone for awhile now lol and I just did my bushings less than a year ago so I hope it's not them. I take a look though, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Rebuild kit was done today but it's still squeaking :banghead:


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

Is it the bags rubbing against body/fenders? Or just the bags themselves compressing? Only other thing I could think of would be control arm bushings... I still need to inspect mine cuz they started squeaking a few months after install...


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

I dont think anything is rubbing anything and the control arm bushings were replace not even a year ago with R32 bushings.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Could it be the strut making the noise?


----------

